# When will Official (nondraft) editions be ready



## mjb5019 (Feb 8, 2012)

In order to successfully work through some of the Principles of icd-10-cm coding books, you need a copy of the icd 10 code sets.  The ones that I have seen available all say DRAFT. Does anyone know when  the OFFICIAL (nondraft) version will become available.  If I remember correctly, they will be freezing the icd 9 & icd 10 codesets with only minor changes for new conditions and technologies this October.  If I don't have to purchase a new ICD 9 this year, I'd like to get a icd 10.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 8, 2012)

The draft editions are fine to learn the code set, It will not be an official version until it comes out after July 2013 for Oct 1 2013 use, it will be the 2014 code book.


----------



## kkonkle (Feb 10, 2012)

I was told at an AAPC ICD-10 boot camp (10/2011) the final copy would be available sometime in March 2012.  I have not seen any updates.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe, we really will not know for sure.  The 2012 edition due out after March does contain a few revisions from the 2011 edition, some publishers are removing the word draft, HOWEVER, the freeze on the code sets effective this year is only a partial freeze, so if it is deemed in the greater public interest to have a new code or revise a code prior to 2013 then they will.


----------

